# Injection site



## mindycandy (Mar 23, 2019)

Is this redness normal? Lol. 2 days old. My first shot of Anavar on my thigh

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubisean (Mar 23, 2019)

Tramp

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Mar 23, 2019)

mindycandy said:


> Is this redness normal? Lol. 2 days old. My first shot of Anavar on my thighView attachment 67052
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



No, it's not normal, it looks like there's some infection. What did you do, step by step. How did you sterilize the pin, the skin and the vial? What sequence?


----------



## mindycandy (Mar 23, 2019)

solidassears said:


> No, it's not normal, it looks like there's some infection. What did you do, step by step. How did you sterilize the pin, the skin and the vial? What sequence?


The needle was new. So rubbed alcohol on my skin and on the top of the vial before I drew from it 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Mar 24, 2019)

mindycandy said:


> The needle was new. So rubbed alcohol on my skin and on the top of the vial before I drew from it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Same pin to draw and inject? I've never tried to draw Anavar, but for Esters I use a larger 18 pin to draw, then change to a 23. What size pin are  you using?


----------



## dagambd (Mar 24, 2019)

Doesn?t look infected to me. Is the surrounding area hot? Warm? Red? Painful? Can?t tell from picture. If it?s just the puncture site then don?t worry about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Mar 24, 2019)

dagambd said:


> Doesn?t look infected to me. Is the surrounding area hot? Warm? Red? Painful? Can?t tell from picture. If it?s just the puncture site then don?t worry about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I messaged you 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sityslicker (Mar 24, 2019)

Definitely no reason to worry. Its NOT infected, just some site irritation but nothing to sleep over.


----------



## mindycandy (Apr 21, 2019)

sityslicker said:


> Definitely no reason to worry. Its NOT infected, just some site irritation but nothing to sleep over.


Message me please 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fister (Jun 7, 2019)

Looks good so far... Show your boobs

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexvega (Jun 8, 2019)

hi Mindy, i.m nurse that-s normal, like some say above, IT' s  redskin irritation, maybe your technique for shot the needle not was good, u said that's was your firts shot right?
next time put the needle im 90 degree, and dont move it. 
good luck!


----------

